# How to smoke iso hash?



## Draston (Aug 15, 2007)

I took some leafs off my plant and made iso hash a few days ago. I left it in the tray outside with the screen over it for too long and when I got back from work it was thick and not liquidy. I took a razor blade and cut it from the bottom of the glass dish and rolled it into a ball. I now had a nice 2.8 gram ball of iso hash and I want to know how to smoke it. I picked off a big of it put it in a pipe and lit it up but all it did with bubble a little and then liquify and then seep into the **** hole and capping it off so I couldn't smoke anymore. How do you smoke this stuff?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 15, 2007)

*Put a bit of weed in your bowl then a small piece of ISO on top and hit it. If you only have the ISO then you can use ashes instead of weed to keep it from going right through the screen.  *


			
				Draston said:
			
		

> I took some leafs off my plant and made iso hash a few days ago. I left it in the tray outside with the screen over it for too long and when I got back from work it was thick and not liquidy. I took a razor blade and cut it from the bottom of the glass dish and rolled it into a ball. I now had a nice 2.8 gram ball of iso hash and I want to know how to smoke it. I picked off a big of it put it in a pipe and lit it up but all it did with bubble a little and then liquify and then seep into the **** hole and capping it off so I couldn't smoke anymore. How do you smoke this stuff?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

I take a paice of glass or a spoon and heat it up over a candle. with a stainless steel tube just **** up the smoke....bout 2-3 hits n I'm toast.


----------



## Draston (Aug 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I take a paice of glass or a spoon and heat it up over a candle. with a stainless steel tube just **** up the smoke....bout 2-3 hits n I'm toast.


 
I am gonna try that


----------



## Draston (Aug 15, 2007)

The weed on the bottom iso on the top worked but I think I just don't like the taste the iso hash leaves in your mouth and how it smells.

It actually makes me want to not smoke the rest of it and throw it away because it tastes sooo horrible. I'm def making gumby hash out of my plant and leaves next time, which tastes and smokes just like good ole bud.


----------

